# what do the vaccinations cover



## jessiegirl (Apr 24, 2009)

my pup has had her 2 vaccinations a few months ago , im just wondering what this covers? does it cover hard pad, distemper, parvovirus and kennel cough ?? id feel stupid phoning the vets and asking :blush2: 

thanks


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Can you look at her vaccination certificate and tell us what it says? Would give a little list of letters.



> Which Diseases Are Covered By Vaccination ?
> Canine Parvovirus An aggressive disease that attacks the immune system and cells lining the intestines, causing serious, often fatal, vomiting and diarrhoea. Young unvaccinated pups are especially susceptible.
> 
> Canine Distemper (Hardpad) This virus attacks the gut, lungs and nervous system and is usually fatal.
> ...


Not all vets routinely vaccinate against KC. Mine have never been done.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

We had our pup vaccinated a few weeks ago and it covered

Parvovirus, 
Coronavirus
Distemper
Hepatitis
Leptospirosis
Parainfluenza

I think that's what all puppies get in this country.

I don't think they give the kennel cough one as it's not technically a vaccinatation it's something they put up the dogs nose. I think it's an optional thing and usually done if your dog is going into kennels. My dog has never had the vaccine but he did get kennel cough about five months ago - it was easily cured though by a weeks antibiotics and an injection.


----------



## bichonsrus (May 16, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Can you look at her vaccination certificate and tell us what it says? Would give a little list of letters.
> 
> Not all vets routinely vaccinate against KC. Mine have never been done.


Thanks for the advice nonnie, i thought the kennel cough vaccine is what you gave your dogs before they went into kennels as they could catch something nasty their, that isnt quite what i thought it was! So how do dogs catch it then, is it passed on my other dogs? and is it like human coughs well i mean passed on the same by an infected dog coughing on another dog, yes i know im dumb lol but i do love finding out stuff lol.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Kennel cough is airborne and you don't even have to come into contact with the dog that has it for your dog to catch it if you are in the area that the infected dog has been. It's not life threatening though and is easily cured as long as you consult the vet at the start of it or if it doesn't appear to be getting any better after a few days. You can use childrens Benilyn too to help.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

bichonsrus said:


> Thanks for the advice nonnie, i thought the kennel cough vaccine is what you gave your dogs before they went into kennels as they could catch something nasty their, that isnt quite what i thought it was! So how do dogs catch it then, is it passed on my other dogs? and is it like human coughs well i mean passed on the same by an infected dog coughing on another dog, yes i know im dumb lol but i do love finding out stuff lol.


Kennel cough is a little like a human cold i guess. Its very rarely a life threatening condition, and even vaccinated animals can contract is, as there are various strains.

Its highly infectious, and past very much like it is with people.



> Infectious Bronchitis  otherwise known as Kennel Cough, is a very contagious disease of the respiratory system, which affects dogs of all ages. The disease is caused by a mixture of viruses and bacteria, which pass easily from dog to dog as a droplet infection, wherever dogs congregate  in boarding kennels, dog shows, training classes, or simply out on walks.
> 
> Affected dogs typically develop a very harsh, dry, hacking cough, which can often last several weeks, causing sleepless nights and worry for all concerned. The cough can be so severe, that it often sounds as if the dog is choking! At the same time, the dog may run a temperature, go off his or her food, and become quite lethargic  similar symptoms to human flu. In immuno-compromised animals, kennel cough can sometimes be fatal.
> 
> ...


Not all kennels will require a KC vaccination. My dogs have been to two, and have not had it, and it wasnt requested. All other vaccines were.


----------



## jessiegirl (Apr 24, 2009)

this is what it says on my certificate

Nobivac lepto 2 AO43A02
Nobivac DHPPi A162B01

Nobivac DHPPi A162BOi
A04 3AO2

right , so i will have to get a seperate one for kennel cough then ( gonna have to put her into a kennel for a night) 
anyone know how much that injec will be?


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

Kennel cough is given through the nose (least thats how mine have it)l
DT


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Have you got like a little card that opens up and the vet has ticked what he has vaccintated for?

Mine says Duramune DAPPi + LC for her first vaccination which she had before we got her and Canigen DHPPi and Canigen Lepto2. The second vaccintation was done by our vet.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

D = Distemper
H = Canine Adenovirus (Hepatitis)
P = Canine Parvovirus
Pi = Parainfluenza


Lepto 2 = Leptospira (2 varieties)

Speak to your kennel about the KC vaccine (intra nasal) as not all will require it, and those that do, will need it done a certain amount of time before the dogs goes in.

The numbers are just batch numbers.


----------

